# Grueling



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Been a long two weeks seems like nothing but Hard work, first had to go repair a home i taped almost two years ago, massive white pine that had to be at least 4' across the but was hit by lightning snapped off about 20' up and across the top of a 2nd story, of course it had to land where the foyer was and rain poured in, cut out the bad spots up 20 ft and replaced then skimmed out the ceilings and high wall where water had come in. Re-mask and redo the knockdown in the foyer and office and bedroom. Really sucked doing the home the first time let alone with all the stairway railings and everything else including a baby grand piano in the way, then had to go to a church where someone started a fire in a closet, the carpenters rocked it took 20 sheets with ceilings 13 ft high(too many but seams and bastard joints). Managed to go tape out a garage with old yellow rotten Sheetrock and of course two garage doors with all the hardware and openers already installed not to mention having to clean out crap every trip i made out there. Then if that wasn't enough managed to start another church remodel on tue only 50 sheets but thank god got-r-done today, so tomorrow well its saturday should stay home , but have a house to spray which I haven't had the time to go back for almost a month now, so I suppose I will do it and get paid... Come monday well just will coast on some easy jobs a remodel on a school and some walls in a store to do, can't wait till my good work comes in which shouldn't be to far away.... whew I need help getting to old for some of these chip jobs...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Let us know when you get super busy like that again Silver







, then we can go wild and crazy on DWT

I hate doing work with home owners, we had a bunch of small jobs to do this week, then dumped them all when we landed 2 new houses:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

WORK IS WORK.. Be thankful to have it...


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Let us know when you get super busy like that again Silver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The truth is I am always busy just that the last couple of weeks were less desirable jobs. Just want to get back into the normal swing of things. Kinda reminds me of many years ago what jobs I had to take just to work, but not to full of pride to do them now . The rest of the year looks pretty damn good for new construction here not to mention some light commercial work which will take me almost into spring, that is a good sign . How are things up in canuck land?


----------

